# Fenix HL15 review



## narmattaru (Jan 12, 2017)

Review example was provided by manufacturer. Here is a product page at Fenix`s website

**********************














*PACKAGE AND APPEARANCE*




HL15 is packed into small plastic box, along with manual and pair of "noname" battteries. Box looks good enough to make this headlamp as a gift.









Fenix offers a choice of different colours, I was lucky to get noble imperial purple. 








Headlamp has OP relector, though Olight H05 ( which i`ll compare with HL15) has SMO. To my mind OP is more reasonable choice for such type of headlamps, though it`s still good to get a choice for any paprticular need. There is a pair of red LEDs at the sides of headlamp.









Size of HL15 is absolutely one which you expect for such a thing, the same as H05 or cheap popular clone of Sunree.







What i like here is a simple but practical technical idea by added a kinda of sweat blocking gel stripe at the inner side of headstrap. That`ll also perfectly work to make headstrap not slip down to forehead while user is running.







Another good idea is a kinda of light reflector which you can see at the front surface of HL15, and of course there is a reflective parts at headstrap. Small detail which`ll work great for user`s safety.







Headlamp can be adjusted to to angle of 60, fixation is firm. Headlamp kept this angle while i was jumping to test it.








Battery compartment.









Another simple decision is protective cover (the plastic part with "Fenix" engraved) that doesn`t let you occasionally press buttons. 










Insides are soldered well, i`ve seen nothing to complain about build quality. 





















the only controversal idea is to use metal plate for thermal transfer, the plate that stays inside headlamp - what is not correct as heat have to be transfered outside of headlamp body. But for such a small brightness (and heat) this will work even when plate stays inside. I think problems may happen if you use it somewhere in desert and constantly keep on turning max mode. though it seems to me that in this situation heat dissipation of HL will be your smallest problem )


In reality you use 70 lums and don`t care.




*UI*


Simple.






There is a mode memory


you can also turn red and primary lights simulataniously, red light also works in beacon mode.


brightnesses switch from low to high.


*HL15 IN WORK*


I want to remind what there is XP-G2 R5 LED here, with nice neutral light.






Some more comparing with Olight at max mode. light is completely different. 





















Stabilization is good, light switches to lover level when voltage falls. There is also a stepdown from 65 celcius.




So, i think that choice of 4 brightess level here is enough for any work.


1st mode of 4 lums is enough to cook or fix something in stratched arm distance.
2nd mode of 30 lums is ok for 1.5 meters. Also useful for some repairing work.
And 70 lum i consider to be most comfortable mode, that allows you to run with moderate speed and see what is ahead of you in 5-7 meters.
Max mode of 200 lums may be enought for biking, but runtime here is not serious for such activity.


70 lums is a perfect choice. 




There is no PWM-shimmering at any mode.


*OVERALL*


And again i was impress that headlamp with non-lithium battery makes a good light.
HL15 is th wellbuilt and well working headlamp. that is not a headlamp that you`ll use for work or extreme tourism (unless you use it as red light beacon, feature that you may not meet in serious 18650 headlamps). HL15 is designed as light-weightning headlamp for jogging or hiking and it performs well here at this mode. 

btw, I had to choose between FenixHL15 and Olight H05 for a New Year gift for nephew, and decided that i`d better keep HL15 for me, rather than giving it away.


----------



## powernoodle (Jan 12, 2017)

Good stuff, narmattaru. Thanks.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 12, 2017)

Good review, looks like a good vehicle light.


----------



## narmattaru (Jan 12, 2017)

thanx

i think vehicle light requires more throwing, focused light, kinda of H05.
i suppose that with some high speed you will have no time to react if you only see 10-15m ahead
for running that is ok, but for biking i`d prefer something heavier, but with longer runtime and 300+ lums

Fenix HL15 reasonably describe this light as product for hikng\jogging. for these cases it`ll work perfectly.


----------



## aacells (Jan 12, 2017)

I see that this headlamp lets light pass through its polymer body, wouldn't this be a problem for users wearing glasses?


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 12, 2017)

I own this headlamp and like it for the most part. I am slightly disappointed with the red light for night vision use. Their positioning, and the way they are slightly diffused, do not allow one to see directly in front of them, at least in my use. I find that I have to rotate the headband so that the main unit is facing either to the right or left. In this position, either one of the red LED's will be forward facing and provide enough illumination to do what needs to be done in low light. As a constant on or flashing beacon they do work well positioned in any direction.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 12, 2017)

No no I was meaning as a light to keep in the vehicle for emergency uses such as brack downs, flats, or if I need a loaner light


----------



## irongate (Jan 12, 2017)

Tac Gunner said:


> No no I was meaning as a light to keep in the vehicle for emergency uses such as brack downs, flats, or if I need a loaner light



What you said was my same thoughts. Or even in a backpack for a extra light.


----------



## narmattaru (Jan 15, 2017)

yes, that`s reasonable.
i`ve also though abouth clipping it to backpack in situation of walking by the roadside.


----------



## rayman (Aug 3, 2017)

First of all: Great review, I can always count on my fellow flashaholics over here on CPF, when I find a new light im interested in and want some more information about it.

I'm looking for a headlamp for jogging and reading star maps in the dark with only dim red light. That's how I found the Fenix HL15, as you don't need to cycle through the white modes as in other double-colored headlamps. The Nitecore NU30 is similar as it has two buttons for the two colors too.

So now to my question: As I want to read black and white maps in the dark and don't want to blind myself, is the brightness of the red mode enough for that task? As moshow9 stated that the red LEDs are facing slightly outwards, is there still enough light for reading? Could maybe somebody with this light check this shortly for me ;-)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## narmattaru (Aug 4, 2017)

i used red light, you may be sure that it`ll be enough for reading maps )

i assume there may be troubles with some colors at map, which may be visually similar with other in red light.


----------



## rayman (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply ;-).

At the end I decide to get myself a Olight H05S Active, after finding out that you can start it in red mode and don't have to click through all modes and because there was a pay-1-get-2 deal ;-).


----------



## narmattaru (Aug 4, 2017)

o, if you for 2 for price of one - that`s a deal


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 4, 2017)

Moved to headlamps.


----------



## Loverofthelight (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks for the good review!


----------



## Assimilator1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Late to the party!  But thanks for the review , made me decide not to get it as I want a tight beam for work purposes.

The H05 would've been my choice, but I don't like the garish colours they offer .
Any comparable choices?

And is their a glossary somewhere for all the acronyms? OP SMO reflector??


----------

